# Show off your NMZ!!!



## Hydrabee (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is my 07 NMZ with a 15 Yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

My NMZ it is KISS 2 moving parts motor and bilge pump. I hate problems.      Tiller 9.8 Nissan 58lbs.  Not for sale.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

This is my "no motor zone"








;D

Santa baby, leave a little present under my tree....


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Had this one made for my Dad. He never used it, I did. He sold it. Oh well...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Here is my 07 NMZ with a 15 Yamaha 2 stroke.


Hydrabee, please take no offense by this, but the lady in your bote looks like she is asking a question my ex-wife *ALWAYS* asked; "If you have a motor in the back, why do you need this one in the front too?". *NOT* in a curious way either! I'm sure its not the case with your woman, just a funny reminder of one of the reasons why my EX is my EX.


----------



## Hydrabee (Aug 27, 2007)

> > Here is my 07 NMZ with a 15 Yamaha 2 stroke.
> 
> 
> Hydrabee, please take no offense by this, but the lady in your bote looks like she is asking a question my ex-wife *ALWAYS* asked; "If you have a motor in the back, why do you need this one in the front too?". *NOT* in a curious way either! I'm sure its not the case with your woman, just a funny reminder of one of the reasons why my EX is my EX.


No offense taken.  I had one of those ex-wives also, but as you said, that's why she is an EX and not in this picture.  Wife #2 (in the picture) is much better and loves the Gheenoe (even loves it when she gets wet!!) and was actually on manatee watch in that picture.


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Fishgazam, who fabricates the pushpole holder you have on your NMZ? Thanks


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

> Fishgazam, who fabricates the pushpole holder you have on your NMZ?  Thanks


The rear one for staking off is a cheap fishing rod holder from bass pro or boaters world. like 6 bucks cheap.

The ones for holding the pole while under way are sold at Custom Gheenoe.

AC


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > > Here is my 07 NMZ with a 15 Yamaha 2 stroke.
> >
> >
> > Hydrabee, please take no offense by this, but the lady in your bote looks like she is asking a question my ex-wife *ALWAYS* asked; "If you have a motor in the back, why do you need this one in the front too?". *NOT* in a curious way either! I'm sure its not the case with your woman, just a funny reminder of one of the reasons why my EX is my EX.
> ...


I got a new one like that too! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] Now if I can beat her snook count (since we've been married) I'm all set.


----------

